# running a light off of a plug - garage work



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

hey 2cool, i've got a wall in my garage with an elec outlet right over my work bench. I would like to take power from that outlet, run it up the wall to a old barn light to shine down on my work space. I think the best way to do this is jump the wiring to a new galv elec box, then take galv conduit up and over to the light.

i need help to make sense of the wiring. at my old house i added a plug from a light switch but can't wrap my head around the plug adding a switch. such i simple solution has me racking my brain and drawing out plans and all this stuff and i know it's not that hard.

can y'all steer me in the right direction?


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I would suggest you get someone (in person) to help you that has a little knowledge just in case something is non-standard, but in general....turn off the power at the breaker box, then verify the power is off. The black wire is the hot wire, white is neutral and the bare copper wire is ground. Splice into all three in the box that houses the outlet and run it into the switch box. Some switches have a terminal for the ground and if it doesn't, the fixture will have a ground..tie the bare copper wire to that wire at the fixture or the switch and the fixture. The white wire will go directly to the fixture and tie it to the white wire there. You will cut the black wire in the switch box and hook the two ends that you now have to the switch, one on each screw. These should be on the same side of the switch and somewhat close together. Don't confuse it with the ground screw if the switch has one. 

A second way to do it is to replace the outlet with an outlet/switch in one unit.

The reason I suggest getting someone there to help you is due to the danger to you and the possibility of burning the house down. Make sure everything is spliced correctly, etc.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

I guess just splicing the wires is what I was confused about. I know when I had a switch, I made a plug hot by just piggy backing off the switch hot. I've got a buddy who is an electrician he hasn't been by in a while, time to make him do work.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

You would use wire nuts but it depends on how many wires you are tying together. I would bring in your buddy but have him teach you as he does it.


----------

